
The case for bringing Swift to the Server - alblue
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/swift-server
======
alblue
This was recorded at QConLondon in March 2016 and IBM's engineers are talking
about how they are working on the Linux port of Swift, as well as the docker
technology behind the Swift web repl at
[https://swiftlang.ng.bluemix.net](https://swiftlang.ng.bluemix.net)

Disclaimer: I hosted the Modern Native Languages track and invited these guys
to speak at the conference.

